# Dolphin Renegade 16 refit- help posting pics



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm fairly new to the site and have this little side project going I thought some of you would appreciate. Have been keeping an eye out for one of these for a long time and would like to post a few photos if anyone will help me post them. Thanks for any help-


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Did you pick up that renegade that was posted on the Florida sportsman boat store a few months back? 

Create a photobucket account, upload your photos and then copy the links and insert them with the image tab you see in the reply menu.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes that same boat. The hull was in great shape but the deck had been repainted and did not look good. Took it to a friend who has painted some boats for me in the past and he did a great job - went with whisper grey on ice blue (awlgrip). Going to be tiller drive and maybe a coffin box, any input appreciated-


----------



## Celicacy (May 16, 2012)

That's a good looking skiff!


----------



## ASB73 (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow that looks great. Is that the 2001 that was for sale? I bought the 2003 Black Renegade Pro that was for sale last January.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

That is a sweet beginning to a great skiff!


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

It's an '02 and was just the hull and hardware. The fuel tank was clean and in good shape. Got a trailer still need platforms tabs and a Yamaha but should be a nice little skiff without going overboard on cost. I'll post more photos as it comes together.


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

2 stroke?


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Beautiful boat. One of the best riding 15'10" skiffs out there. Is it Kevlar?

Blue point fabracation built my poling platform, center box and grab bar. Came out great.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Most likely 2 stroke but still undecided on power. Would like to see pics of the platform I know they do nice work. The classic Dolphin transom mount platform is perfect but for the price they want might as well go custom, for a lot less really. Also thought about a welded cooler rack but might just build a coffin box and paint to match the deck. Thanks for any input-
P.S. hull is standard non kevlar


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

If you want close ups let me know.


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi my name is John I live close to Dolphin Boat co I owned the fist 18 ft bacountry Jack Broyl built I am also new to the forum. How ironic I also was looking at this hull. Im an electrician and at the time was working nites 7 12 hr shifts at the nuclear plant in south Dade.I own a 18ft skiff v6 evinrude and hydraulic steering and an LT25 tiller.The trick with the tillers is to have a good solid grab bar especially with the bigger outboards. I love driving my Lt 25 with the grab bar coffin box ,its easier on my back and standing is the truth.If I were you I would purchase a stand up tiller console from Mel at Ankona boat co. put a yetti cooler in front of it for seat and use it for A front casting platform .This is what I was going to do with your skiff.I have A like new dolphin pooling platform I will sell very, very resonable.Its the removable one with brackets . I also have A mint low hours 50hp 2003 merc 2 stroke tiller with 4 blade turbo prop these motors are hard to find check out this test report on them if I paste it correctly im not good with computers. My email is [email protected] Thanks JRP http://continuouswave.com/ubb/Forum4/HTML/006458.html


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi my name is John I live close to Dolphin Boat co I owned the fist 18 ft bacountry Jack Broyl built I am also new to the forum. How ironic I also was looking at this hull. Im an electrician and at the time was working nites 7 12 hr shifts at the nuclear plant in south Dade.I own a 18ft skiff v6 evinrude and hydraulic steering and an LT25 tiller.The trick with the tillers is to have a good solid grab bar especially with the bigger outboards. I love driving my Lt 25 with the grab bar coffin box ,its easier on my back and standing is the truth.If I were you I would purchase a stand up tiller console from Mel at Ankona boat co. put a yetti cooler in front of it for seat and use it for A front casting platform .This is what I was going to do with your skiff.I have A like new dolphin pooling platform I will sell very, very resonable.Its the removable one with brackets . I also have A mint low hours 50hp 2003 merc 2 stroke tiller with 4 blade turbo prop these motors are hard to find check out this test report on them if I paste it correctly im not good with computers. My email is [email protected] Thanks JRP http://continuouswave.com/ubb/Forum4/HTML/006458.html


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

That renegade looks great! John I'm definitely interested in the platform if you have any photos I'll pm you my email. The stand up console setup would be nice also. Thanks for all the info-


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Where is your painter located? I want to paint my hull a darker green.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Here in S.C. P.M sent-


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a similar skiff and had a poling platform made by east cape a.k.a. orange county customs. They did a really great job and I thought the price  was worth it for the results.
Great looking hull, good luck with the restoration.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Starting to come together got a 70 two stroke from a friend who ran it on his HB and switched out for a 90. Found a coffin box also but it's not insulated and has no bottom (was also on a HB) but it would match the ice blue paint on this boat. Box is in great shape and he said make an offer, any suggestions on what a fair price would be for it? 







[/img] 
Sorry the pic is sideways


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Thats a good lookin boat


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Couple more pics got a tiller mounted, new fuel line and need to run some wiring. Still working on what platforms and coffin box to get. Not in a rush but look forward to seeing how it runs.







[/img]








[/img]


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Very nice! 

The east cape and blue point platforms look much better than the dolphin factory platform.


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

hey whats up i love ur skiff...are u local?


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

No I'm up in SC. Have been too busy to get much done lately on the boat but hoping to get some Seadek underneath and platforms and it'll be almost there. Thanks for all the input will post more photos soon


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

I use to run that exact same setup. I'm kinda sorry I sold it. You'll really love the acceleration. Do you have the kevlar hull? Couldn't tell but do you have trim tabs? They really are a must for that hull.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

100% badass setup


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Pretty sure this hull is glass and not kevlar from looking under the deck etc. I ran it with empty fuel tank an no weight in the bow so just me and a 9 gallon tank sitting in the middle of the cockpit, and the boat did not porpoise at all so I am going to try running with no tabs for a while. The 70 has a good negative trim so I was able to keep the bow down if I needed to but again only ran it for a little while. Needless to say it was almost too fast with no weight except for the battery. Every other flats boat I've ever fished/owned they have been a must but you do see a lot of these in the Bahamas and Belize with no tabs and tiller steer. I know I may have to get tabs but will be curious to see how it does with some weight up front.


----------



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

Just read through posts and was wondering if you got that motor from a guy named Jonny . I shot his non-skid and I believe I cut that coffin box out of a guide I shot last year . I would offer 2 or 3 hundred on box if you havent bought it yet . Nice boat by the way !! Would like to get a hold of one some day .


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

It does not need tabs but they really make a difference especially with passengers. They will make the hull ride drier and they also help hole shot in shallow water. I can get mine on plane with very low rpms


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

Impressive skiff. I like it.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Really appreciate the input and yes I got the motor from Johnny, did a few tweaks and it runs great. I got the coffin box also, traded a couple of reels for it. The box is nice but needs some fiberglass work and I think I'll have a seat on the front half and a grab bar welded with a back rest on the front to make a nice seat. I'll post some photos soon-


----------



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

Cant wait to see it . Iam in the process of doing the exact same thing to mine as we speak . Gotta love a tiller !


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

If you want to take me for a fishing trip since I found it and and posted it in our for sale forum I will gladly accept 

Nice skiff, it's looking great! The two tone awl grip looks really sharp. A black powder coated platform would look really sharp with those colors.


----------



## timj (Aug 31, 2011)

Where you is in SC? i'm up by myrtle beach and fish little river and north inlet of winyah bay and make a trip to edisto once or twice a year. Love the skiff once i get the house done i'm so gonna find me a project to build.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments I'm in Charleston and the boat came from Savannah. I actually came across it on the FL sportsman boat store while helping a friend look for a boat. The owner was headed to Charleston on other business and dropped the hull off at my house so it worked out well. I figure if it had not been located in Savannah it would have been sold already. Look forward to getting it finished and fishing some shallow water but as for right now my other boat has been serving me well only draws a few more inches


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Coffin box needs to be cut down some and a bottom glassed in, thinking about trying to make it removable with some rubber or seadek on the bottom and latches of some kind. It came out of another skiff but should fit well longitudinally in the cockpit once it's finished. Then get a grab bar/seat welded on top but need to figure out if I should move the hinges or split the lid to open longways instead of sideways. Will see what my friend says he's much better with fiberglass than I am


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Not pretty yet but has potential:


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Been slowly getting some things done on this skiff, haven't had a ton of free time with the nice weather but should be done soon. Had the coffin box foamed and glassed which turned out pretty nice and will add a grab bar and seat cushion with a back rest eventually. Got a bow platform from Blue Point and was very pleased with their service and product. Hoping to get the poling platform on this week!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Coming along nicely!


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Almost done still some work to do:


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

*skiff envy*


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Man O man, you are one lucky fella! That's a super sweet boat. One of my top 5 favorite boats! Your's is simple but that's How I'd wanna do it even if brand new! I wish I could splash one of those and build me a cold molded version! lol


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

very sweet skiff. would I love to be able to find a bare hull like that!


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

It's getting there, that red fuel tank was temporary just installed a new fuel fill, fuel line and racor as well as bilge pump, float switch, perko switch and stainless prop. Still need to finish under gunnels and install the coffin box but it's getting close, will post some pics later..


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Decided to keep it simple and put carpet under the gunnels. May switch it out later but was ready to cover the unpainted surface and have had it on a half dozen other skiffs without any issues. Pretty easy install but it started raining so haven't finished the rod racks yet. Wish I had a garage!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Looking great! I think 2013 is gonna be your year!That boat's gonna make ya' proud!


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice. Man that thing is clean!
This is literally my dream poling skiff, everything about it is perfect


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Guide box came out great.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Dolphin Renegade 16 refit*

A few more pics got the platform deck on and push pole holders..


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

that rig is sick


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Amazing to see where she started and where you are now....looks like a million bucks!


----------

